# Digital thermometer?



## Daddy-0- (Nov 9, 2010)

When performing your final plumbing inspection do you use a thermometer to check for 120 max for tubs etc.? I use my hand and if it feels too hot I will use a thermometer to double check. I always wonder how accurate my probed meat thermometer is ($7.00 at Target). I want to find an inspector grade digital one that will be accurate and last....so....questions.

1. How do you check temperatures on your final plumbing?

2. If you use a thermometer what kind do you have and would you recommend it?


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2010)

Some of the non digital thermometer  are adjustable

Stick it in a cup of ice water and adjust accordingly

http://www.in.gov/isdh/files/ThermometerCalibration__3_.pdf


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2010)

Here you go $$$23.75

http://www.professionalequipment.com/calibrateable-digital-thermometer-3805/digital-thermometers/


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Nov 10, 2010)

and if it is too hot, do you simply tell the owner/contractor/plumber to reset the water heater lower and then reinspect?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 10, 2010)

We just use the infrared thermometer and yes reset the water heater and re-inspect.

http://www.professionalequipment.com/infrared-thermometer/


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 10, 2010)

I have never inspected for temperature on a final plumbing inspection. Maybe a big oops as I have been inspecting plumbing for awhile. Code section? Thanks.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 10, 2010)

P2708.3 Shower control valves.

Individual shower and tub/shower combination valves shall be equipped with control valves of the pressure-balance, thermostatic-mixing or  combination pressure-balance/thermostatic-mixing valve types with a high limit stop in accordance with ASSE 1016 or CSA B125. The high limit stop shall be set to limit water temperature to a maximum of 120°F (49°C). In-line thermostatic valves shall not be used for compliance with this section.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 11, 2010)

It does not appear to me that resetting the water heater temp meets the code requirement. It appears that the only way to meet the code requirement would be to ensure that the water heater temperature exceeded the maximum, and that each regulated valve in the system was indeed properly equipped and adjusted to reduce the temperature to or below the limit.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 13, 2010)

Most tub/shower combos have a built in temperature limiter in the mixing valve. The problem is that some soaker tubs and jetted tubs have sink type faucets that do not limit the temp. Then you can potentially scald a child or yourself. Of course there is no temperature requirement for sinks etc. Thanks for the links and suggestions. I never thought about a laser thermometer. COOL.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 15, 2010)

> I never thought about a laser thermometer. COOL


We purchased the laser thermometer for checking concrete temps during cold months (yes we do go back occasionally and check temps the next day) and found out later they will work on just about everything.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there a limit to the distance that you can be from the concrete (or whatever you are testing)? I was thinking that one could stay in the vehicle, and test from the nice warm atmosphere of your rig while doing a drive by. That way you won't have to get out in the cold!


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 15, 2010)

Off-topic. I've known carpet salesmen that would estimate jobs on cold days by doing a drive-by. I am not kidding.


----------



## peach (Nov 15, 2010)

So they set the valve at 115 for the final inspection and crank it up to 165 (not kidding).. once you walk away.  I have a $95 digital thermometer that I use at the time of final (and record the shower/tub temp on my final report).  My hand is good to about 110 degrees.. then I use the thermometer.  Many of my reports will reflect shower temp at 118 at final.. covers my butt.


----------



## FredK (Nov 16, 2010)

We never give either electrical or gas clearance until the final so there is not a check on the temp.


----------



## beach (Nov 16, 2010)

Pressure balance is required by code here..... we did, however, have an incident where the plumber accidently connected the hot water line to the hose bibb, when the woman was hosing off her sideyard, the hose burst and doused her with scalding water.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 21, 2010)

We will turn down if temp is too low because then you cannot check for scald protection on protected outlets.


----------



## peach (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't know that I'd do that Daddy... the code doesn't specify a minimum temp... just a maximum.. what they do after you leave is on the owner.  Document the temperature and leave.


----------



## Mule (Dec 6, 2010)

Good thread....I'm with Jobsaver. Really haven't checked with a thermometer but do feel with the hand to make sure hot water comes out the hot side.


----------



## robertsamual (Dec 6, 2010)

> 1. How do you check temperatures on your final plumbing?2. If you use a thermometer what kind do you have and would you recommend it?


*Daddy* I do the same as you (checking the temperature through my hands after final plumbing and use a thermo if I feel that its hotter than normal. Answer to your second question- An Infra-Red Temperature Gun (its perfectly suitable for checking the temperature).


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 9, 2010)

Peach,

I respectfully disagree. The code requires "hot" water for sanitation and "hot" water is defined I think as 110 deg. If I have a Final Plumbing and the water in the kitchen sink is 100 deg. I turn it down. This is usually a mistake by the contractor but sometimes they are hiding something like a forgotten TMV.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 9, 2010)

Robertsamual....welcome. Jump in, the water is just fine.


----------

